# Fast alle Fische und Frösche im Teich tot.Was soll ich machen?



## Jakob_1879 (18. Jan. 2009)

Hallo,
ich bin neu hier und hab ein Problem.
Heute Morgen war das erste Mal seit Wochen der Teich schneefrei.Zu meinem entsetzen musste ich feststellen,dass min 20-30 Fische und ein Dutzend __ Frösche tot sind.
Nur ein paar wenige kleine Kois leben noch.

Der Teich ist seit Wochen zugefroren (momentan ist das Eis ca. 15cm dick),aber das passiert eigentlich jedes Jahr und den Fischen hats noch nie geschadet.
In der Mitte der Eisfläche sind viele Bläschen,wahrscheinlich Gase die aus dem Boden aufgestiegen sind?Aber das war bis jetzt auch immer so.
Die Pumpe ist aus,wie immer im Winter.
Einzige Besonderheit vor ca. einer Woche war ein Stück aus der Eisdecke herausgebrochen(wahrscheinlich warens die Nachbarskinder).  

Meine Frage:Wie konnte das passieren?
Und noch viel wichtiger was soll ich jetzt machen?
Warten bis das Eis aufgetaut ist(das könnte noch lange dauern) oder mit heißem Wasser eine Stelle eisfrei machen?
Soll ich die Pumpe wieder zum laufen bringen bzw. irgendwie dafür sorgen,dass Sauerstoff in den Teich kommt?
An den Großteil der toten Tiere komm ich jetzt nicht ran,da sie im Eis eingefroren sind.
Also was kann ich machen um die verbliebenen Fische und Frösche zu retten?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
Gruß Jakob


----------



## DerKoi (18. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Fast alle Fische und  Frösche im Teich tot.Was soll ich machen?*

Hallo Jakob,also wie ich das dem Text jetzte entnehmen konnte war keine Stelle eisfrei?Dann würde ich spontan sagen liegt es daran das die Faulgase nicht entweichen konnten und das der Grund war,ansonsten sagtest du ja wurde ein Stück herrausgebrochen ,normalerweise lässt man die FIsche in Ruhe und haut nicht auf dem Eis rum was vll dort passiert ist das könnte der andere Grund sein.

Ich persönlich würde dafür sorgen mit heißem Wasser eine bestimme Fläche Eisfrei zu machen und auch eisfrei zu halten und evtl. eine Sauerstoffpumpe anhängen ,sicher ist sicher.


Gruß
Koi


----------



## rainthanner (18. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Fast alle Fische und  Frösche im Teich tot.Was soll ich machen?*



Jakob_1879 schrieb:


> Meine Frage:Wie konnte das passieren?


Vermutlich sind die Tiere erstickt. 





Jakob_1879 schrieb:


> Und noch viel wichtiger was soll ich jetzt machen?


1. Die Wasseroberfläche künftig nicht komplett zufrieren lassen. 
2. Da es sich um einen Goldfischteich handelt, würde ich diesen bei einem Neubesatz auch nicht mehr mit Koi besetzen. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Torsten. Z (18. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Fast alle Fische und  Frösche im Teich tot.Was soll ich machen?*



> Dann würde ich spontan sagen liegt es daran das die Faulgase nicht entweichen konnten und das der Grund war,



Das denke ich eher nicht. Bei diesen Temperaturen die wir diesen Winter hatten ist/war das Wasser so kalt das sich fast keine Faulgase bilden konnten. Den auch die Bakterien die für die Zersetzung von Organisches Material zuständig sind arbeiten derzeit auf Sparflamme.



> Vermutlich sind die Tiere erstickt.



Davon gehe ich auch aus. Da dein Teich über einen längeren Zeitraum mit Eis und Schnee bedeckt war, werden auch die letzten verbliebenen Wasserpflanzen bzw. Algen ihre Sauerstoff Produktion mangels Licht (Photosynthese) eingestellt haben, dadurch wird dein Sauerstoff Gehalt soweit abgesunken sein das die Tiere verendet sind. 
Schau dir das Verhältnis mal an.... man sagt für den ersten Koi gut 5.000L Wasser für jeden weiteren 1.000L. Du hast im Profil angegeben 25.000L und 30 (wenn das Kois waren) Fische eingegangen sind und es sind noch welche am leben. Klar das da das bisschen Sauerstoff bei ausgeschalteter Pumpe schnell verbraucht ist.

Leider liest man das um diese Jahreszeit immer wieder in den Foren das Fische nach einer längeren Kälteperiode eingegangen sind. In den meisten Fällen liegt es dann ganz klar an einen Sauerstoffmangel, zu kleinen Teichen = zu sehr ausgekühlt, usw.... 
Es wird ein heiden Geld für Technik und Fisch ausgegeben, nur wird immer der Winter vergessen. Filter so bauen das er auch argen Temperaturen stand halten kann und durchweg im betrieb bleiben kann. 

Klar kann man einen Teich auch mit ausgeschalteter Technik gut über de Winter bringen! Aber dann müssen viele auch einige (viele) Fische verzichten!


----------



## Jakob_1879 (18. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Fast alle Fische und  Frösche im Teich tot.Was soll ich machen?*

Hallo,
eine kleine Stelle des Teiches habe ich jetzt mittels Heizstab eisfrei bekommen.Viel ist das aber nicht.Das Eis ist dicker als ich dachte ca.30cm.Heißes Wasser hilt da auch nicht viel.

Von den ca. 30 toten Fischen waren 2 Kois(35cm), 3 Goldfische (10cm) und der Rest kleine,dünne Fische ca. 5-10 cm(glaube Bitterlinge oder so).
Übrig sind jetzt noch ca. 4 Goldfische(10-20cm).
Leider ist es bei den Fröschen nach genauerem Betrachten nicht bei dem Dutzend geblieben.Mindestens 20 sind tot.
Ich glaube dieses Jahr wird es kein Froschnachwuchs geben.
Auch diverse Insekten und dergleichen sind in der Eisdecke eingeschlossen.
Der Teich sieht wie ein Tierfriedhof aus.Muss man davon ausgehen,dass ein großteil der Wasserlebewesen usw. vernichtet ist? 

@DerKoi Ja der Teich hatte über wochen keine eisfreie Stelle.

@Torsten. Z
Du hast vollkommen Recht.Ich habe den Winter total vergessen.Liegt auch daran,dass es seit gut 10 Jahren ohne Probleme funktioniert hat.Man lernt halt nie aus.

Gruß
Jakob


----------



## Torsten. Z (18. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Fast alle Fische und  Frösche im Teich tot.Was soll ich machen?*



> Muss man davon ausgehen,dass ein großteil der Wasserlebewesen usw. vernichtet ist?



Im Moment sieht es natürlich krass aus und man macht sich schon ein paar Vorwürfe, da einen ja an den Wohlergehen der Tiere gelegen ist.
Uber die Insekten würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen die kommen wieder auch die Frösche werden sich wieder ansiedel. Denke auch nicht das alle Frösche eingegangen sind.

Mein Beitrag von oben war auch nicht dazu gedacht dir ein schlechtes Gewissen zu machen, also nicht falsch verstehen! Alles kann eine Zeitlang gut gehen bis es knallt.


----------



## Atropa (19. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Fast alle Fische und  Frösche im Teich tot.Was soll ich machen?*

Hallo!

Schade um die Tiere - ich bibber auch noch, aber bis jetzt konnte ich zum Glück noch keine toten Fische entdecken (ist mein erster Winter mit Gartenteich).

Ein kleiner Tipp noch: Man kann mit einem grossem Topf mit kochendem Wasser ein Loch in die Eisdecke bekommen (also Topf auf die Eisdecke stellen und warten, muss man wahrscheinlich ein paarmal machen und am besten mit einem Spaghetti-Topf, aber funktioniert sehr gut). 
Ich wurde nämlich auch von den eisigen Temperaturen überrascht und musste dann noch schnell ein Loch für den Eisfreihalter machen. 

Grüsse 

Isabella


----------

